# Mandy before and after her blow dry



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh so cute! Now somehow I've missed the details on this cutie! Is she a standard or mini? How old is she? She is adorable.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh yes...she is a doll. I really like her clip ..... its very feminine. 

How old is she? She makes me want a white or creme Standard too. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Also....I really like the look of that dryer. Very attractive! What kind of dryer is that you have and how do you like it? Im in need for a better dryer but have yet to decide on what one.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

She comes up look fantastic. Great job, love the dryer.



gwtwmum2 said:


> Oh so cute! Now somehow I've missed the details on this cutie! Is she a standard or mini? How old is she? She is adorable.


She looks like a standard, too big for a mini.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is adorable! love the pictures!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy is a standard but only just over 30 lbs. The dryer LOL is a shop vac from Canadian tire that is MINE and nobody ever must use it to vaccuum. It was 25 bucks and works for us. I have had it about 7 months and still blows strong.
She is a perpetual motion, fun little girl.
She has a 50 lbs brown brother who will get his bath and dry next weekend.
I am learning to do them myself and need to learn how to make her pompoms more ball like. I like her head like that without the lines a friend who used to be a groomer showed me on Casey one day a couple months back and cut his topnot off and made the lines over the ears so I just cut it back down and his ears so it grows in like hers.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She sure is a precious little girl.
Wouldn't the shop vac blow cool air?
I had to bathe Gunther yesterday and dry him with my hair dryer....he decided to roll in some horse manure:banghead:
It took me most of the afternoon and confirmed that the money spent on grooming once a month is worth every penny.
I don't know who was more tired...me or Gunther.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How perdy, I have to say I love the picture of her before with her curly topknot falling over her eyes. She looks like a rock star! Love it!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

She very pretty! You did a great job on her grooming.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

She looks great! You did a very good job!


----------

